# Knee / Shin pads



## Sam Hobbs (Jan 7, 2006)

I am interested in comments and advice about knee protection.

The most common knee pads use Velcro, but I have big doubts that Velcro has any value whatsoever in a serious accident. Velcro *sounds* great since it is convenient but it probably is a big pain when it gets the action it is supposed to protect us in.

Has anyone been in a serious accident while using Velcro knee pads? Did they work?

Are there any *economical* knee pads that are as effective as can be expected and economical? Are Shin pads more effective?

Elbow protection is also important, but I assume that any good knee protection would have (separately) corresponding good knee protection.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

why do you think you need elbow, knee, and shin protection to ride a road bike? i'm asking a serious question as i have never heard this question and am curious as to the reasoning.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

someone looking for the MTBR side perhaps? Or Monica Lewinski?


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jan 7, 2006)

The answer to why I think I need it seems *extremely* obvious to me. If you don't know why then perhaps I should avoid answering.

Can you explain your question better? Can you explain why you think we are safe enough that we don't need protection? Your question truly is very strange to me. Perhaps it would help to know what type of area you live in. Perhaps road biking for you is so totally different from what it is like for me. Perhaps you are safe from the possibility of being hit by a huge peice of metal traveling 50 MPH and being thrown onto hard pavement or into a brick wall. If you do ride with the threat of such an event, do you truly expect to survive with nothing more than minor scratches? You probably don't have any hills requiring rapid descent of more than ten feet vertically.

And please read what I wrote. I did *not* say I needed knee *and* shin protection.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jan 7, 2006)

Deleted.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I am interested in comments and advice about knee protection.
> 
> The most common knee pads use Velcro, but I have big doubts that Velcro has any value whatsoever in a serious accident. Velcro *sounds* great since it is convenient but it probably is a big pain when it gets the action it is supposed to protect us in.
> 
> ...


this is a bizarre post.

just interested in knee pads or is there a reason? be more specific and someone might be able to better answer your questions...


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jan 7, 2006)

regan said:


> this is a bizarre post.
> 
> just interested in knee pads or is there a reason? be more specific and someone might be able to better answer your questions...


I get the impression that your intent is to harrass.


----------



## pedalsquares (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I get the impression that your intent is to harrass.


Dude, just relax a bit. If these folks are like me, they've never even seen knee pads except in the BMX or mountain bike arena. Can you show us a link where you've seen them before? Thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Many of us wear helmets to protect our noggins. Gloves offer good protection in the event of a crash. It's a bummer when you get grit and stuff embedded in your palms. 

Knee pads? Elbow pads? They're BMX. I've never seen a roadie use these.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I get the impression that your intent is to harrass.


No--it's an honest question on regan's part; I've never seen a roadie wearing pads, and I doubt any of my fellow roadies have either.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

For maximum protection, I suggest this:











You can never be too safe.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

KenB said:


> For maximum protection, I suggest this:
> 
> You can never be too safe.


Oh, and I think it comes in steel, chromoly, ti and carbon versions with varying degrees of float.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KenB said:


> For maximum protection, I suggest this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be careful and don't ride in any electrical storms, near downed power lines, or under ANY cranes with strong electromagnet attachments:idea:


PS-YMMV, but most HRM won't work with this FWIW HTH TIA NTTIAWWT


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KenB said:


> For maximum protection, I suggest this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS-To the OP....NOW THERE'S your intent to harass

HTH!! HTH !!! HTH!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KenB said:


> Oh, and I think it comes in steel, chromoly, ti and carbon versions with varying degrees of float.


yer an @rsehatter.

TANSTAAFL.

///PS only 105 level or better.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Is this a troll?

If not, I agree with the rest of our "harassing" posters -- I've never heard someone ask this before. What are you asking about? Roadies don't wear any kind of knee or shin pads, so I'm not too sure what you mean.

Downhill mountain bikers wear this sort of stuff : http://www.nsmb.com/gear/raceface_armour_09_04.php

Is this the kinda thing you're talking about? It's got velcro, and DH MTB'ers do stuff I can't really fathom... they say it works.

OTOH, they only RIDE their bikes DOWN hills. They take ski lits up. So, they don't have to worry about death by heat stroke or something.


----------



## Sam Hobbs (Jan 7, 2006)

It is totally possible to say most of what is being said here without the attitude that is used. It is not necessary to be critical in the manner that is occuring here.

It is not necessary to tell *me* to "_just relax a bit_". I truly doubt that people would use the attitude in person that they have used here. It is the the others that need to relax.

If it is true that road bikers need protection, will people admit that they were incorrect?

Can anyone find a link that says that protection is not necessary for biking on roads?

I will look for a link that says that protection is appropriate for biking on roads.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Room 1201 said:


> PS-To the OP....NOW THERE'S your intent to harass
> 
> HTH!! HTH !!! HTH!!!!


Who, me?

Forgot to add that velcro straps are teh suxxor. Leather straps and buckles is the way to go.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KenB said:


> Who, me?
> 
> Forgot to add that velco straps are teh suxxor. Leather straps and buckles is the way to go.


Uh--oh...Coolio has entered Da Hause


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Room 1201 said:


> Uh--oh...Coolio has entered Da Hause


Run!!!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Knee pads? Elbow pads? They're BMX. I've never seen a roadie use these.


Based on my own crash experiences and those of others that I know, knees and elbows are not especially at risk. The two areas that seem to get the most hits are the shoulders and the hips/thigh/butt. Not that I would do it, but probably the kind of pads that football players wear around their middle and on their shoulders would prevent more injuries to a road cyclist than knee pads or elbow pads.

Road cyclists do crash. But we crash far less often than BMX or MTB riders. I am a very strong proponent of helmets -- my head definitely was saved by one when a car hit me last year. But, other than our wearing full body armor that would interfere with our ability to ride, I really don't see the benefit of any other protective padding.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KenB said:


> Run!!!


Awwww look @ the cute parrot...

Look



look

////runs back to lawngé/PO


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

This sounds like an Ishmael post. Ishy, is that you?


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Based on my own crash experiences and those of others that I know, knees and elbows are not especially at risk. The two areas that seem to get the most hits are the shoulders and the hips/thigh/butt. Not that I would do it, but probably the kind of pads that football players wear around their middle and on their shoulders would prevent more injuries to a road cyclist than knee pads or elbow pads.
> 
> Road cyclists do crash. But we crash far less often than BMX or MTB riders. I am a very strong proponent of helmets -- my head definitely was saved by one when a car hit me last year. But, other than our wearing full body armor that would interfere with our ability to ride, I really don't see the benefit of any other protective padding.


I can see elbow pads (been there) and maybe some kevlar on the hip/outter thigh (been there too. Not shin pads though.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

you guys are moreons.

post of the fncking year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NCD, here we come.

IBTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (in before the lock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!onebanity)!


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

COOLHAND, I BEG OF YOU, DO _*DONUT *_DELETE THIS THREED. EITHER MOVE AND LOCK IT IN TEH _LOWNJE _ETC OR JUST LAWK IT HERE. AND *GIMME *A FEW MORE MINUTES FOR CRIMMYNY'S SAKE TO *ASK *SOME QUESTIONS OF THE OP.

JEEBUS POLE DANCER.

loft J"S

&ECT etc.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

KenB - we need to go for a ride soon. i had a mouthful of Clipper City's Winter Storm that nearly messed up my office here. dayum.

since i drew the first shot, i'll cap it off here. where are you riding, in Baghdad? i constantly challenge cars, but i rode the short bus to school. were you on my bus? i wore the helmet and flannel shirt


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

there's a hole in the sky
and the ground's not cold
you KNJOW what I mean?
rock me Joseph Alberto Santiago!~
everything is gonna burn and we'll all take turns

etc and like that.
like that and etc.

pfft


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

haiku d'etat said:


> COOLHAND, I BEG OF YOU, DO _*DONUT *_DELETE THIS THREED. EITHER MOVE AND LOCK IT IN TEH _LOWNJE _ETC OR JUST LAWK IT HERE. AND *GIMME *A FEW MORE MINUTES FOR CRIMMYNY'S SAKE TO *ASK *SOME QUESTIONS OF THE OP.
> 
> JEEBUS POLE DANCER.
> 
> ...


+1

pretty please?

Here's a pic of an ice cream sundae if you do

& etc
&like dat


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Renfest Cyclist!


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

asciibaron said:


> KenB - we need to go for a ride soon. i had a mouthful of Clipper City's Winter Storm that nearly messed up my office here. dayum.
> 
> since i drew the first shot, i'll cap it off here. where are you riding, in Baghdad? i constantly challenge cars, but i rode the short bus to school. were you on my bus? i wore the helmet and flannel shirt


where dee you come from, moreon?

i like you. you are a new asshat. methinks.

arggh. it's drivin' me nutz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KenB said:


> Forgot to add that velcro straps are teh suxxor. _*Leather straps and buckles*_ is the way to go.


!$ [email protected] C()D3????!!!!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

633 said:


> This sounds like an Ishmael post. Ishy, is that you?


ishy was a bit more incoherent.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Sam Hobbs said:


> I get the impression that your intent is to harrass.


no, my intention was not to harass. there are others who do that much better than i can. i was trying to help because your original post was quite vague and inviting of what has now happened.


----------

